# The Hereitic - Recruitment Thread



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Yes, Its here! I'm quite looking forwward to this RP, continue downwards to see the best of Karak the Unfaithful!:grin:
_________________________________________________________________

The Heretic​ 







​
I have been planning a roleplay for some time now, and here it is, I hope you enjoy it.

It is the 41st millennium, on the hive world of Rauta a great rebellion been started by a chaos cult. Throughout the years this cult has twisted through Rauta, corrupting and terrorising the people, now the time has come to seize power from those who are too foolish to hear the word of chaos. They whispered into the ears of the people, telling them lies and promising power and freedom. Until all had been touched by chaos and a rebellion begun.

Millions of people joined the uprising and masses of people stormed the streets, Imperial forces fought them but they could not possible cope with the pressure and were crushed. They filled the cities, killing anyone who would not join them and soon whole cities were set alight. Now they march upon the Governor’s palace, the defence lines are weakening and a tide of chaos is ready to consume all who stand in its way.

The Imperial governor has managed to keep a low profile, only a handful of men know his exact location and those men are inside a fortified compound. The rebel army has been raiding it for weeks now and they have had little success. Brute force has failed so cunning must be used to breach the walls of the compound, if not the governor’s presence will boost the moral of his soldiers and the rebellion will fail. However, if he can be killed the imperial armies should lose faith and disband.

*Rules*
1) No godmodding, you are only a normal human after all.
2) Respect the other players, I don’t want any abuse towards each other.
3) Follow the rules and specifications of the wargear, equipment and classes.
4) If you’re in the RP then you have to stick around, I don’t want anyone creating a character then leaving.
5) Have fun, I don’t want anyone getting bored!

I’m looking for about 4-8 people to join the RP, you will all try to outdo each other but at the same time teamwork is vital to the success of the mission.

*You*
You are one of the people who joined the cult before the uprising, you climbed the ranks until you reached that of the cult vanguard: a group of mutants, traitor guardsmen, cultists and converted citizens who’s job is to fulfil the dark tasks that the cult leaders have set you. Perhaps you have been in the cult for many years now or you joined not long ago but climbed the ranks quickly. It does not matter, what matters is that the power of the cult increases and the will of the dark gods is done

*Character Creation*

Name: What is your name?
Age: How old are you?
Gender: women sometimes join the cult but are usually considered less able then their male counterparts.
Appearance: What do you look like? What do your clothes/armour look like? Facial features?
Personality: What is your personality like?
Background: what did you do before the cult? How long have you been in the cult? Any extra info?
Class: Choose a class (see below)
Equipment: What equipment do you have? (See below, see options)
Wargear: you may choose one piece of wargear (see below)

*Classes*
Below are the four classes that you can choose from, each has it’s own equipment, advantages and disadvantages. The options state what equipment can be swapped for another piece of equipment, you may only make one swap.

*Mutant*
In Human society mutants are vermin, the waste of society, most have suffered a life of punishment and cruelty. When the Rebellion came thousands of mutants joined the ranks of the rebels, eager for revenge.

Equipment: laspistol, mutant combat arm, basic armour

Pros: Mutants excel in close combat because their mutation is usually one for fighting hand-to-hand, they may also have some sort of mutant ability that may make them better or worse.

Cons: before the rebellion Mutants only had access to basic guns meaning they have a lot less time to improve their shooting, as a result most mutants are poor shots and some can’t even work a gun.

Options: May swap laspistol for a large close combat weapon or swap basic armour for flak armour.

*Traitor Guardsmen*
Many of the imperial forces on Rauta have fallen to chaos also, forsaking their loyalty to the emperor for a chance to gain power and wealth. It is better to die going for glory and power than die on some forgotten battlefield out in the emptiness of space.

Equipment: Lasgun, bayonet, flak armour

Pros: Traitor guardsmen are the ‘shooter’ class, most guardsmen tend to be better are firing a gun then killing the opponent in close combat. Traitor guardsmen are quite accurate and have better armour than the other classes.

Cons: They are poor in close combat, and most are usually of low intelligence.

Options: Can swap Lasgun for Hellgun, swap bayonet for laspistol or swap their flak armour for carapace armour.

*Converted citizen*
Many citizens within the cult have turned to worship the dark gods and are fully-fledged members of the cult. The converted citizen class is a balanced class with average shooting and close combat ability.

Equipment: Lasgun, knife, basic armour

Pros: These citizens have lived on Rauta all their lives and know every street, alleyway, tunnel and sewer like the back of their hand. Using knowledge to defeat their foes rather than brute strength.

Cons: they are not the strongest or the best shot and have little unique abilities compared to the other classes.

Options: may swap lasgun for a shotgun, swap lasgun and knife for a laspistol and large close combat weapon and swap lasgun for two laspistols.

*Cultists*
Cultists are citizens who have given themselves fully to the dark gods, they worship them regularly and bear many marks of chaos on their clothes and skin, and As a result some have received gifts.

Equipment: Chain Weapon, laspistol, chaos robes. 

Pros: Cultists rely on their worship to the chaos gods for improved chance in combat and shooting, they have knowledge of the planet but not as nearly as much as the converted citizen.

Cons: Cultists are slightly less-than-average at shooting and close combat.

Options: May swap chain weapon for hellgun or two combat knifes, swap laspistol for a hellpistol. 








​ 
*Equipment*
Below is a list of the equipment you can choose from and a short description about each one. Equipment is class-specific, meaning you can only take equipment mentioned in your class and whatever class option you’ve taken.

Lasgun- standard within the ranks of guardsmen, it is a reliable weapon with a medium range and strength. 

Laspistol- a smaller version of the lasgun but with less room for ammo and a short range, however it has the same strength.

Shotgun- Shotguns have a short range but fire many small pellets that spread out over distance, it is a powerful weapon but has little room for ammo.

Hellgun (hot-shot lasgun)- A more powerful version of the lasgun, otherwise it has the same range and ammo capacity. 

Hellpistol (hot-shot laspistol)- A pistol version of the hellgun, it is stronger than the laspistol but is otherwise the same.

Knife/combat knife/bayonet- a short metal knife, it is sharp and reliable but you must be close to use it. Can be kept in belt until needed.

Large Close combat weapon- It could be a sword, axe, metal pole but it is bigger than the knife and requires a free hand to use.

Mutant Combat Arm- One of the most deadly close combat weapons, unlike the other close combat weapons the mutant arm is an arm. If you are a mutant choose from one of the mutant arm variants below:
Barbed Whip: the mutant’s arm is a long barbed tentacle, it can either strange the victim to death or whip them to death.
The claw: A large pincer claw that can break bone and flesh with a single snip.
Mace: instead of a hand the mutant has a large mace, it is heavy by powerful. 
Basic Armour- very simple armour, it offers some protection but not much.

Flak Armour- Decent armour it is used by guardsmen.

Chaos Robes- chaos robes seem to create an invisible shield that protects the wearer, origins unknown.

Carapace Armour- Best type of armour available to the cult, it is tough and reliable.

*Wargear*
Every player may take one extra piece of equipment, known as wargear. It gives the player a small bonus or may confer a new ability, all wargear is non class-specific, meaning any class can take any type of wargear they like.

Night vision goggles- when activated these allow the wearer to see in the dark, they are useful at night but don’t work in the daytime.

Emergency laspistol- a small laspistol tucked into the user’s boot or belt, it is used in desperate circumstances and is mostly hidden from view.

Emergency knife- a small sharp knife. (See above)

Unholy weapon/ammo- one of the players weapons has been blessed with unholy powers, it becomes much more dangerous but has a weakness against holy objects.

Extended magazine- the magazine on the player’s gun is larger and can store more bullets then usual.

Light armour- using stolen technology your armour has become lighter but still offers the same amount of protection.

Grenades- the player now has some frag grenades, these are useful for driving an enemy out of their position.

Heightened senses- the gods have gifted you with heightened senses, your smell, sight, hearing and taste has improved.


Well it seems I have covered just about everything, I would advise all players to make use of private messaging so when the action thread comes it isn’t covered with questions. If you do have a question or you want to say something like: _“can my character have such and such”_ then message me and I will give you an answer. Try and remember you are normal humans in this RP, not some badass-superhuman space marine. I would like to thank everyone who gave useful advise while in the creation of this RP, especially darkreever who gave me more than just a few pointers!
Enjoy the RP, I did my best making it. (I threw in some awsome pictures to make it look good! I got the idea from unxpekted22 Dark Eldar thread, I'm sure he doesn't mind)








​
Players:
Entai - Loken - Cultist
Bane_of_kings - Tarios - Traditor guard
Viscount Vash - Bevan - Traditor guard
GODSMACKED - Leroy - Mutant


----------



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

Name: Loken

Age: 37

Gender: Male

Appearance: Shaved head showing the scars on his temples. Loken always wears dark clothes to match his dark brown eyes. He wears a stud in each stretched earlobe.

Personality: He is a loner. He takes to a group of people who have similar interests and beliefs as him, but that's not often.

Background: Before joining the cult, Loken was a great warrior. He fought in the Legion prior to becoming involved. His short temper was gained from the battles he had fought in his early twenties.

Class: Cultist

Equipment: Lasgun and Chaos Robes

Wargear: Emergency Laspistol


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Entai - I hope you do realise that your character shares the same name as a certain Gavriel Loken from the Horus Heresy series? 

I'm intrested in this one, might put up a sheet later.


----------



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Entai - I hope you do realise that your character shares the same name as a certain Gavriel Loken from the Horus Heresy series?
> 
> I'm intrested in this one, might put up a sheet later.



Quite aware.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Entai said:


> Quite aware.


Would it be at all possible to come up with a more original name? Because I'm pretty sure that It would get annoying if every roleplay has the line up of Loken, Tarvitz etc in the 41st Mellenium, are totally different characters and yeah, I think you might get my point. 

Take this as an example, for my character sheet: 

*Name:* Tarios "The Honourless" 
*Age:* 28
*Gender:* Male
*Apperance:* Tarios wears a black cloak with a covered head, protecting his bald head from view. He has eerie yellow eyes, and beneath his cloak has an icon of the ruinous powers etched onto the armour beneath his cloak. 
*Personality:* Tarios is sarcastic, often taking the easy way out. He has no honour after an attack on his homeworld where he left his regiment to die, which is why he sought out the enemy to avoid the firing squad. 
*Background:* On Tarios' homeworld, he abandoned his regiment to die under the fury of Chaos guns whilst he escaped with a few others out of fear. When he heard that the Imperial Guard were after him when the chaos forces were eventually pushed back, the male left his Hive in the middle of the night and sought out the Chaos Forces, joining them after killing a squad of loyalist guardsmen to escape.
*Class:* Traitor Guard
*Equiqment:* Guard-Issue Lasgun, Carapace armour, Combat Knife


----------



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

I like the name Loken. 

Would you prefer Horus?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

No, I'm saying that you should come up with an original name, one that isn't been used in the novels. The Heresy Name Generator'll help if you're stuck. 

I also like the name Loken, but that doesn't mean that I include it in every possible roleplay that I enter.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

How about this:

*Name:* Rogal Dorn

*Age:* 20,000 years

*Personality:* Dorn is a stubborn warrior, and fights with great courage.... just joking! :laugh:


Sorry, that was irrelevant, but I couldn't resist. :biggrin:


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Joking aside, I need more people if this RP is going to work


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> No, I'm saying that you should come up with an original name, one that isn't been used in the novels. The Heresy Name Generator'll help if you're stuck.
> 
> I also like the name Loken, but that doesn't mean that I include it in every possible roleplay that I enter.


Its not your place here to say he cant use that name. I dont see anything wrong with it personally. Its very likely more than one person would have the same name when there are countless billions of people.


----------



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

I'll just change it to avoid any trouble.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm sorry I thought this was a recruitment thread not a place to chat about names


----------



## Knightofni (Aug 3, 2010)

Hello Karak, just thought I might ask ahead if you would accept a ratling sniper as a Traitor Gaurdsman (and whether or not my char could acquire a longlas)? cause I don't wanna write up a bio that could be rejected XD


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

A ratling as traditor guardsmen?

hmmm...

i don't see why not


----------



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

How many more people are we waiting for?


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Well Knightofni said he would join but I need him and at least one more person...


----------



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

Alrighty. I got a few friends who are into this kinda RP, I'll ask them.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

cheers, I should ask about also


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Hope this is ok,
please bear in mind that this is my first _typing online_ based roleplay so be patient. 



Name: Bevan

Age: 39

Gender: Male

Appearance:
Bevan's face would be unremarkable to look upon, if it was not for the two tattoos of the 8 pointed stars of chaos framing his baleful eyes and his larger than average size and bulk . 
He wears storm trooper carapace armour and uniform taken from a previous victim , which is a series of drab greys suited for urban combat.
Chaos sigils and runes cover all the available surfaces of his armour.


Personality:
Bevan's bitterness and hatred of the Imperium is as deep and warped as the Eye of Terror. The only thing that Bevan has faith in is a well cared for and powerful weapon.


Background:
Bevan was the model Guardsman for many years, serving the Emperor with a steadfast faith, that gradually turned to despair and loss after too many incompetent Officers lost battle after battle, killing his friends and comrades in the process.

When Bevan's platoon broke and ran from the forces of chaos during the early stages of the revolution, years of loathing and hatred of the weakness of man and the false promises of Imperium broke free.
His final act as a Guardsman was to gun down his fleeing comrades.
His first act as a Traitor was simply true to the survivor nature of his being. He joined those that had vanquished his former unit in their worship of the dark powers.



Class:
Traitor Guardsman.

Equipment:
Hotshot Lasgun, Combat Knife and Carapace Armour.

Wargear: 
Lightweight Armour.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

I need one more person at least, i was hoping for a better turnout than this...


----------



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm surprised. I would have thought this would have been popular. Oh well, I'm still here.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

And I still need one more person, so no more sitting on my ass, time to ask people.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Entai said:


> I'm surprised. I would have thought this would have been popular. Oh well, I'm still here.


Me too, I won't be going anywhere either.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

What kind of mutations are available for the mutants?


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

> Mutant Combat Arm- One of the most deadly close combat weapons, unlike the other close combat weapons the mutant arm is an arm. If you are a mutant choose from one of the mutant arm variants below:
> Barbed Whip: the mutant’s arm is a long barbed tentacle, it can either strange the victim to death or whip them to death.
> The claw: A large pincer claw that can break bone and flesh with a single snip.
> Mace: instead of a hand the mutant has a large mace, it is heavy by powerful.


If you don't like any of those then you can make your own, mutations are ugly and unpredictible after all.


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

*Lefty*

Name: Leroy "Lefty" Rodriguez
Age: 24

Gender: male

Appearance: Leroy's Mutation is somewhat obvious when his face is not hidden, as he has eye stalks that allow him to look out from behind Cover. But His real mutation is his third arm. which he hides until it is time to fight. He has an unnaturally large toothy smile, and scruffy yellow hair. Standing 5'5" he doesn't seem to be that intimidating. His flak armor looks like patchwork.

Personality: Violent... short tempered, and greedy. 

Background: Lefty has been a Merc for a few years, and dosen't mind killing for coin... or if you piss him off. His Knick name Lefty is a joke as he has two right arms. He also is a notorious card cheat and will use slide of hand to steal anything he can. 

class: Mutant

Equipment: Laspistol, Flak armor

Wargear: Heightened senses... Maybe a blessing from a dark god or maybe just more mutation, Lefty has incredibly heightened senses.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

excellent! that makes four players!
I will give anyone else who wants to join till tomorrow, then i will set up the action.


----------



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

Yay! I can't wait. I've been waiting for this.


----------

